# Toro CCR 2450/3650 Cracking Fuel Tank Warning



## SnoThro (Feb 20, 2016)

Short of it:


Check your fuel tanks on CCR 2450 and 3650 machines for severe crazing (cracking). It starts under the top layer so it wont appear like exterior dry rotting, more like cracked safety glass and should be apparent by simply looking at the tank body exterior. It will worsen until the plastic completely gives way, generally the first failure point is the mounting area that goes through the peg against the right side wall of the machine.

Toro had a campaign years ago to replace fuel tanks on these same machines due to faulty seams, well now these "updated" tanks also appear to be made of crummy plastic that is prematurely failing from accelerated aging.


Seeing these cracked tanks has become routine for me so I just wanted to give people a heads up. So far over the last 2 seasons I've only seen two that have gotten to the point of being broken at the mounting points and none yet that have failed in such a way that they would leak. 

This does NOT effect older tanks with a grommet of CCR 2000 / 3000 series (guess they used a better plastic) or Powerlites (tank is part of cover) or the newer 221/421 Power Clears (yet).


I do work through a Toro dealer and as far as im aware this is not covered under any recall so the tanks would have to be replaced at a cost. Unfortunately replacement tanks run roughly $45.00 (p/n 105-8952). 

They are fairly easy to replace and can be done by anyone who is even a little mechanically inclined by only removing the back cover and control panel screws. Tools needed would be pliers for transfer of the fuel line. 1/4" drive ratchet with 5/16" and 7/16" socket and 7/16" wrench. 


Remove top panel screws (3x 5/16") remove lower cover screws (2x 5/16").
Remove fuel line and drain any remaining fuel into a suitable container.
Remove fuel line from tank and save it, remove gas cap and save it.
Use 7/16" tools to remove 2 mount bolts with washers, make note of which way they go through the housing.
Once the bolts are out pull the tank down and to the left to unseat it from the peg manipulating the large red housing cover however needed and pull the tank out the bottom.
Remove tank foam seal (black donut) and transfer it over (or replace if rotted p/n 55-9310)


Install new tank in reverse order. I found its easier to put in place if you pre-bend the tabs the bolts go through outward a little so it doesn't interfere with the bracket.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

could be the issue with one we have. the ccr2450 has been sitting in the shed for 2 years would leak gas even after complete carb rebuild. guess ill check the gas tank


----------



## AnthonyP (Dec 29, 2020)

My 12 Year old CCR 2450 just had the gas tank crack. Thanks for posting the easy fix.


----------

